# Tandem storage racks?



## Alanm (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello folks,

I need to purchase or build a free-standing rack that can accommodate a tandem and two to four single bikes. My thought is something double-sided, with hooks to hold bikes in two tiers. Maybe a tandem and one single on one side, and two singles on the other? Has anyone found a product they'd recommend or a set of plans they can direct me to?

My wife and I purchased a Bushnell tandem in late summer that's been lounging in our garage since the chill and rain of autumn arrived here in the Northeast. Once snow/slush/salt season arrives, we'll want the tandem to be safe in the basement with the rest of our bikes, and for that we'll need a storage rack.

Thanks!
Alan


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

People transport tandems on the back of cars on standard trunk racks, the kind with two arms sticking out that cradle the top tube, so I think a rack for singles will probably do the trick. Not that I know of one of those.


----------



## dosequis driver (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a pretty good design...










I did a home-built knock-off of this design about 15 years ago and the cost was about $40 using 1x2's and some wooden frame supports, which is what this rack originally came with before they introduced the bent wire hangers. They also offer this rack in an aluminum model for a few bucks less. You can find these at Colorado Cyclist and other places.

However, while they worked just fine for my single bikes I never tried putting a tandem on the rack. The weakness of these racks is that they will leave a mark on a drywall ceiling because you've really got to put a lot of pressure on the rack to make sure it doesn't get knocked over it it gets bumped. The last thing you want is your bikes ending up as a heap on the floor, with two of them falling from 5' and being hit by a big chuck of wood or aluminum in the middle of your top and down tubes.

Also, once you put four bikes on these things the whole mess will extend pretty far out into the room unless the two bikes on the back side aren't ever used. Remember, you've got to have enough room to get the bikes on and off the thing without banging them up against the walls.

Frankly, my preferred method of storing any bicycles is by hanging them from the ceiling so that they can't be knocked down, either by a rear wheel with a single hook into an overhead joist, upside down by both wheels, or even an overhead pulley system like we use in our garage.

Again, it's pretty much one of those things where you just need to look at your specific situation and come up with the best solution. If you have an unfinished basement with concrete walls and exposed joists then perhaps a couple of 2x4s braced between the floor screwed into the joints with some padded "arms" would do the trick.


----------



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

dosequis driver said:


> ...overhead pulley system like we use in our garage.


That is genius :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alanm (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and info. Ooh, DD, I yearn for a garage like yours!

I do, indeed, have an unfinished basement with concrete walls and exposed joists, with the challenges of a relatively low overhead and a small footprint, so height and floor space are limited. Fortunately, my wife yesterday suggested we set up two road bikes on trainers, so the storage rack requirements have simplified a bit.

I'm thinking perhaps a sort of yoke hung across the central load-bearing beam in the basement, then a variant on your pulley system to jack the saddles and bars up amid the joists.

Hmm... now home to the measuring tape and graph paper...

Thanks again!

AlanM


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Alanm said:


> Thanks for the advice and info. Ooh, DD, I yearn for a garage like yours!
> 
> I do, indeed, have an unfinished basement with concrete walls and exposed joists, with the challenges of a relatively low overhead and a small footprint, so height and floor space are limited. Fortunately, my wife yesterday suggested we set up two road bikes on trainers, so the storage rack requirements have simplified a bit.
> 
> ...


From the [email protected] list.

http://www.hoister.com/


----------



## Alanm (Jul 6, 2008)

A quick update: I went with the Harken Hoister. It was quicker and easier than what I had considered building from scratch/components. It went up in just a couple of hours, including reorganizing the basement to make turn-in space.

With the low overhead (only 7 feet), the bike's not entirely out of the way, but it's high enough to accommodate some improvised roll-away storage.

Thanks for the advice and leads! I STILL want a garage like DD's!


----------

